# Can I move to Portugal?



## yahar (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, I live in Columbia, South Carolina. I am thinking about moving to Portugal. Is it even possible to move there? Would I have to be employed by a company who sends me there? How expensive would it be to move there? thanks.


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Yahar,
Yes it is possible to move to Pt. You can either get a working visa, then you would have to have an offer of employment plus go through all the bureaucracy or you would have to satisfy the government that you have enough income to live in Pt without having to be a burden to the social services. Your best bet would be to contact the nearest Pt consulate to you. Why don't you go to Pt first on a holiday, then you could see the country, talk to the locals, do some investigation and see if you really like the lifestyle and the country? Also do some research on the internet. The costs of moving can vary tremendously depending on where you want to go (rural? urban?) how much in household contents you have to take, pets, family etc. Check the forum for previous entries there are quite a few of them on income, visas, cost of living etc. Remember a move like this is not to be taken lightly specially if you have family to consider. Then you also have to think about the language barrier.
Good luck with your research, I'm moving at the end of this month to a place called Cascais, although I know the country quite well it is with some trepidation that I am making the move as I have been out of their culture most of my life.
Nelinha


----------

